# Commuter Barack



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 19, 2008)

While doing other things, with CNN going on, caught Barack Obama live, making a speech in Paoli, PA. As he was speaking - he mentioned fixing train stations - a SEPTA train arrived right behind him. And stayed. A long shot later in the speech showed another SEPTA train departing, but the one behind Obama didn't move again.

Politics aside - this is not the place for that - where is Paoli, PA?? I've heard of payola, but not Paoli. Is it the end of a line?

I'd like to hear from our eastern friends on this.

Oh, and they have a primary coming up in a couple days.

Hint to Pennsylvanians: George W. Bush is not on the ballot this time.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 19, 2008)

Paoli is on the Amtrak Harrisburg line. On Saturday's there are a few trains that terminate/originate at Paoli. Most trains however originate/terminate at either Malvern or Thorndale, both of which are further west. Here's a SEPTA system map.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, Alan!

I now learn that Obama is making a campaign swing through Pennsylvania riding Amtrak.

Can't tell yet, but maybe some private varnish to conjure the ghost of Harry Truman?

Wouldn't that be grand!

Could it be, could it be, (pleaspleaseplease), that Obama is trying to demonstrate a commitment to transportation? I don't see Billary riding trains, or even anywhere near them.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 19, 2008)

Is there anything interesting in Septa's system worth seeing?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 19, 2008)

Some of their runs are rather nice, many have wonderful old train stations still in use, and there are a few lines that run along a river.

One word of caution though, make sure that you plan your trips carefully and allow for bathroom breaks, because SEPTA doesn't believe that people will ever need to use the facilities while riding. There are no bathrooms on SEPTA trains.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 19, 2008)

What about at stations?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 20, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Paoli is on the Amtrak Harrisburg line. On Saturday's there are a few trains that terminate/originate at Paoli. Most trains however originate/terminate at either Malvern or Thorndale, both of which are further west. Here's a SEPTA system map.


Thanks again, Alan. Finally got a look at the SEPTA system map. Didn't realize SEPTA is so extensive.

I rowed competitvely in college, and heard teammates talking about "The Skookle." Didn't know 'til we got there that they meant the Schuykill River in Philly.

"When do we get to the skookle?"

"This is it."

"But this river is called shooey-kill."

"It's pronounced skookle."

"Oh."

:lol:


----------

